# goat udder pus bumps, what is it?



## jitteryjewel91 (Mar 26, 2013)

Hi, This is Jewel and i have a goat who has had pus bumps on her udder for a couple weeks now, i tried antiseptic ointment and she licks it off, its spreading down one leg now too. Is blue kote safe to use with no milk withdrawal? And if a tiny amount of pus got in the milk, would it affect humans? would she eat the blue kote also? thanks, Jewel


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I would try iodine to dry those up..if I got it in the milk..I would not drink it..if you scrub her udder well with a vinegar/water wash, getting all the pus from all the bumps ..dry them super well then spray with iodine..I dont think she will like the taste enough to lick it off...also do wear gloves when managing the bumps..you sure don't want it..


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She probably has a staph infection. I would clean her twice a day with Chlorhexidine.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I tell you what worked for my doe's staph infection ... Blu Kote, what I use to prevent infection with my banded boys! The first day after we used it the bumps started vanishing. We have also been washing her udder twice a day with warm water with bleach, tea tree oil. and dawn dish soap.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I would spray her udder with iodine - it works great and it soaks right into the skin so it cant be licked off.


----------



## jitteryjewel91 (Mar 26, 2013)

thanks everyone! hopefully she'll be back to normal soon Jewel


----------



## jitteryjewel91 (Mar 26, 2013)

Hi, me again, I know its been awhile, but I have some more questions I hope your goats are all doing well! My two does are due july 17 or so, but on june 22 one of them started softening ligaments, hollowing flanks, and I had to milk she bagged up so tight. I waited...nothing happened, and she's still like that, eating and drinking, and kidds are kicking in there. Does anyone know what's going on? Also, I will get them tested soon, what all should I test them for? I know cae and johnes, is that all? I'm in alaska if that helps. Thanks! Jewel


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They don't all read the book. As long as she is acting ok, I'd say she is fine. Test for CL too.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

welcome back..as Krena said..they dont always follow the rules...Just keep watch fro all signs to point to pending kidding...stretching...off to themselves...ligs gone...bag tight and shiny..teats strudded, babies carried under her..she may talked to them...she may press her head against things, pawing on the ground.restless..vocal...swollen rear, and goo...as long as she is acting fine, I would just keep watch...its a waiting game.. lol.......in the mean time, dont milk her lol..she is making milk for baby...


----------



## jitteryjewel91 (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks for advice I would normally not milk before she kids, but its like her body is making milk already, I don't want her to get mastitis from too tight of an udder, also one goat had blood in her milk after kidding, I think because there was too much in her udder. Only a quart every two days or so, to loosen it a bit. Well she's still the same, let's hope she carries them full term. Ttyl


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

Don't milk her. The babies need the colostrum and every time you milk her she is making less and less. Your babies are going to end up sick and possibly die if you keep milking her. Her body know what its doing. Let her do it. Your actually increasing the odds of mastitis by milking because your opening the orifices and bacteria can get in. If you had left her be she would still have waxy plugs keeping bacteria out of her teats.


----------

